# Glen Royal Cinema, Shipley,June 2010



## the silence (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all
This is my contribution of the Glen Royal that I did about 3 weeks ago with my mucker, who go's by the name of 'no exit'. It's taken me a while to get the images sorted out, so sorry if they aren't very good, as we're not photographers and only have a standard digital camera. As you will see it's getting a bit trashed now
I know quite a few of you have been here, and I can't beat the write up Phil.d did , so i'll spare the history lesson. 
Hope you enjoy. 

Front







Back






Main foyer











The bingo hall. You can see the art deco.






The ceiling is nearly down.






Tables and chairs thrown around.






Upper foyer. Nice art deco
















Anyone get behind the yellow door on the left? Interesting but I forgot to get a pic!











From the old bingo days






To the projector room











Still in situ as the day they switched off.





















Next to the projector room, open to the elements.









































On the way to the basement.











This reminds me of Nightmare on elm street!






No date on this, anyone know?






Hope you enjoyed my first post


----------



## hydealfred (Jul 17, 2010)

Really like the projecters and the old signs, posters etc


----------



## steptoe (Aug 21, 2010)

"Will Any Gentlemen ?" 1953, staring George Cole, Veronica Hurst, Jon Pertwee.

Link to IMDB entry

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0046551/


----------

